

A Chinese farmer has built his own pair of prosthetic arms from scratch - bangkoknights
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/10079000/Chinese-farmer-creates-his-own-bionic-arms-from-scratch.html

======
bangkoknights
Keep hearing stories like this.

Makes me think there's quite the hacker culture in China and other developing
countries, driven out of necessity and lack of (or looser) regulation.

This farmer couldn't afford to buy prosthetics so he built his own for 1/10 of
the cost and is now selling them to other people in the same situation.

I imagine in the US and EU he would have been shut down over patents, health &
safety, etc.

